# Yo sasha



## emtbill (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm on a cruise for spring break and I'm in cocoa beach for a couple days. As a floridian, got any personal suggestions on what I should do other than drink?


----------



## exodus (Mar 12, 2009)

Cough Cough - http://www.emtlife.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=3818


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2009)

emtbill said:


> I'm on a cruise for spring break and I'm in cocoa beach for a couple days. As a floridian, got any personal suggestions on what I should do other than drink?



Hmm.. I'm not too familiar with Cocoa Beach, it's one of my least favorite beaches. However it's maybe an hour away from Orlando, and Orlando is where all the fun is at :] The Pier in Cocoa Beach has a lot of restaurants and bars, but I don't particularly care for any of them, plus you've been on a boat, you probably wanna get away from the water!

It depends on what you want to do, are you looking for thrill rides? Universal and Islands of Adventure (they're right next to eachother and you can buy tickets that allow you to frolic in both). Do you like wrestling? Universal Studios does live recordings for Total Non-Stop Action! Wrestling twice weekly. I LOVE watching the recordings, they're a lot of fun! Best thing is you can go to the wrestling with out buying a ticket, you just gotta stand outside and wait in line. Universal City Walk is also free to get in, with much better bars and restaurants than The Pier. If I had to make a recommendation I'd totally recommend Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. A little pricey, definitely worth it. It's a Forest Gump Themed Restaurant! Looking for a show? Blue Man Group, while I hear it's not as good as the one in Las Vegas is still really cool, I love it. I don't know when you're coming but currently there's the Mardi Gras celebration in Universal. They've got a ton of concerts going on that you get with admission.

I don't like Disney, so I can honestly not recommend it. However, if you do go be sure to hunt down the Reedy Creek EMS. They're the EMS service inside of Disney (And also the fire/EMS service in Celebration, Florida.) and they ride around on golf cart ambulances. House of Blues is in Downtown Disney, sometimes there are concerts but other than that it's a fun place to hang out. Cirque du Soleil is beautiful, no matter what show they're putting on.

If you wanna get off the beach, but still don't mind the water and wanna swim with some dolphins and sting rays, try Discovery Cove. Very expensive, but very worth it, plus admission covers you and food all day, use of wetsuits and towels, etc and gives you a day inside Sea World free. Discovery Cove is one of three parks that is considered "Sea World" Sea World itself has three really awesome rides and a bunch of cool shows, like the Odyssea. It's Sea Worlds version of Cirque du Soleil. They've also just opened Aquatica, it's like a bigger version of Wet'n'Wild and Watermania, WITH real live... I can't remember if they're dolphin or whales, that swim around one of the slides. 

If you want to sight see for something educational and not necessairly thrilling, Leu Gardens is beautiful. A butterfly sanctuary and garden, they'll come right up and land on you! 

The Orlando Science Center is worth a visit if you've never gone. I've not been since they had the body's exhibit, so I can't tell you what exactly is going on there. 

The Enzian theatre shows... indy films? and has a vegetarian cafe.

Menello Mueseum of American Folk Art is great.

Old Town is in Kissimme, it has the giant sling shot and stuff, lots of cool shops. 

Keep in mind, Orlando is a general location for a lot of these things. Very few are in Orlando, some are in Winter Park, Ocoee, Kissimme, Lake Buena Vista... But they are all within a reasonable drive from Cocoa Beach.

And of course, the most important thing to do while in Florida, have lunch with Sasha!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 12, 2009)

I grew up on Cocoa Beach, although that was probably before you were born, lol.

If you've only got a couple of days, then the Space Center is the "don't miss" place to go.  Drop by Ron Jon's Surf Shop for a couple of t-shirts too.  I went to school with Ron and Jon.

For a cool place to just relax and drink a couple of beers, there is a walk-up, open air bar out at the very end of the Cocoa Beach Pier.  Giant pelicans and flamingos fly up and sit there next to you, begging for peanuts.  It's not usually too crowded, as it's tricky to find.  You have to go around the big restaurant to get there.  That restaurant (can't remember what it is called now, as it changed a couple years ago) is very good and reasonably priced.

That's about it, really, other than a couple of good strip clubs, lol.  Cocoa Beach is known for the beach and surfing and Ron Jon's.  Not much more.  Just a place to relax, swim, and catch some sun.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> If you've only got a couple of days, then the Space Center is the "don't miss" place to go.



I found the space center to be really boring. It's a "Don't miss!" if you're into space and astronauts and the like. I went on a field trip and I was bored to tears. The best thing in that place was the ice cream stand


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And of course, the most important thing to do while in Florida, have lunch with Sasha!




Pictures! Pictures! It didn't happen unless there are pictures!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Pictures! Pictures! It didn't happen unless there are pictures!



I don't do pictures. If you want to see you have to come down and join us!


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 14, 2009)

Sasha, you will do pictures soon.

I leave in less than 30 hours to come home!!! 

Since this thread is yours, I will not be fussed at for straying off topic like last time. Anyways, this time we will make that lunch, and I think AJ will be around as well. 

Now if only we could convince Vent to come out of hiding (I will buy Vent, your choice of restaurant).


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Sasha, you will do pictures soon.
> 
> I leave in less than 30 hours to come home!!!
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll give YOU the cold shoulder this time >:[


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 14, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Anyways, this time we will make that lunch, and I think AJ will be around as well.
> 
> Now if only we could convince Vent to come out of hiding (I will buy Vent, your choice of restaurant).


What days are best for you?  I figure you'll want to relax at home the first few days.  I need to start making travel plans.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 14, 2009)

The first week I will be out of town as I have to walk my sister down the aisle and "give" her away.

The second week is full of recert classes... 

So any time between March 27th and April 15th is good.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2009)

> The first week I will be out of town as I have to walk my sister down the aisle and "give" her away.



Awwww! How sweeeeet! Please tell me you're going to shave and not walk her down the aisle with a chinchilla on your face!


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes Sasha, I will be smooooooth.

Already cut it down to a short goatee, however by this time tomorrow, it will all be gone. It is weird as I have not felt my face in a loooooong time.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2009)

Are you excited to be coming back to Florida!? :] 

Florida missed you! Shamu is sad you haven't visited!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 14, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Yes Sasha, I will be smooooooth.
> 
> Already cut it down to a short goatee, however by this time tomorrow, it will all be gone. It is weird as I have not felt my face in a loooooong time.


Oh dude!  You ruined my surprise!  I've grown out the full chinchilla in the last couple weeks so we could be twins!  I watched some special on Afghanistan and got inspired, lol.


----------



## BLSBoy (Mar 19, 2009)

I see this is visit Florida month....
I will be back in Satellite Beach, and bouncing to Orlando, and hopefully Tampa Saturday to Tuesday. 

If anyone is in the area, PM me. 

Sasha, I was on a job earlier, and I reckon you are sleepin now, so get with me later so we can work out details!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 19, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> I see this is visit Florida month....
> I will be back in Satellite Beach, and bouncing to Orlando, and hopefully Tampa Saturday to Tuesday.
> 
> If anyone is in the area, PM me.
> ...



Sadly Saturday I'm going to be going down to Sanibel Island with a friend I haven't seen in forever! I'd invite you to go along.. but that'd be kinda weird for my friend!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 21, 2009)

Visit Oviedo and go to my old elementary school!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Visit Oviedo and go to my old elementary school!



Ugh. I can't go to Oviedo. I'm too scared I'll hit the chickens.


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Mar 22, 2009)

lol..I thought you said "yo sasha" because you wanted to fight her or something..lol..I was excited until i saw u wanted some advice..but Sashas my fav. I enjoy reading her replies...even though she pretty much replies to any and every posting..


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Ugh. I can't go to Oviedo. I'm too scared I'll hit the chickens.



Meh, it was over 15 years ago I lived there.  Lived just down the street from Partin elementary.  The only area I remember outside of that subdivision is the Publix and the Tae Kwon Do center next to it.

I went back a few years ago and barely even recognize the area.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Meh, it was over 15 years ago I lived there.  Lived just down the street from Partin elementary.  The only area I remember outside of that subdivision is the Publix and the Tae Kwon Do center next to it.
> 
> I went back a few years ago and barely even recognize the area.



I only ever went down into Oviedo for the plaster shack! And later for the Oviedo Mall. Now that the Altamonte Mall kicks the Oviedo Mall's butt with it's Coach outlet and the like, and the plaster shack has been closed down loooong ago, I don't go there unless absolutely positively necessary. 

Stupid chickens, I grumble and shake my fist at them, and they still don't move!! Birds are the devil, I tell you.


----------



## BLSBoy (Mar 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Stupid chickens, I grumble and shake my fist at them, and they still don't move!! Birds are the devil, I tell you.



Get out and chase them around while clucking at them


----------



## Sasha (Apr 4, 2009)

23 days since this thread first posted, and I have yet to see anyone. :glare:


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww Sasha,

Going to the Seminole County Fair today. I am free all next week as this past week was filled required activities. I still have 2 weeks left, plenty of time.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 4, 2009)

funny. ive been planning to take my three year old cousin and nephew to the fair tonight.. maybe we'll run into eachother. look out for a frazzled looking  midget blonde.


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> funny. ive been planning to take my three year old cousin and nephew to the fair tonight.. maybe we'll run into eachother. look out for a frazzled looking  midget blonde.




you should put a leash on them that way you won't have to worry about them walking off. i've seen people do it all the time at the flea market i work at. what i really enjoy is when their kid is on a leash, but their dog isn't.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> you should put a leash on them that way you won't have to worry about them walking off. i've seen people do it all the time at the flea market i work at. what i really enjoy is when their kid is on a leash, but their dog isn't.




You're ENDORSING trailer trashness?


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You're ENDORSING trailer trashness?



no, i've never seen trailer trash do it, just the mexicans


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> no, i've never seen trailer trash do it, just the mexicans



Up in Michigan, I've only ever seen trailer trash put leashes on kids


----------



## Sasha (Apr 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Up in Michigan, I've only ever seen trailer trash put leashes on kids



of course. that way they dont have to keep an eye on fluf--er... i mean johnny.


----------



## BLSBoy (Apr 4, 2009)

April 30-May 5 I'll be back!


----------

